# Culling Options



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

What are some of the ways you guys cull? Once I start breeding, (I know the money & time consuming responsibility) I need to know how to cull. I heard of using clove oil, freezing, (humane?) feeding to big fish, and hitting them on a head with a hammer. :blueshake: Are these the only options I can do? Thank you, everyone. (I wonder what happened to the stickies Mr. V posted, those were really informational and me and others didn't get to bookmark)

I would like the culling options to be quick, humane, and easy to do. 
Can you also right down the steps needed to do for the specific option?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When my fry are still small enough, deformities become apparent. At this point (usually 1-3 weeks, depending on growth rate of your fry) deformities can be easily seen. AT this point, I feed them to larger fish... It's the natural way of order. People see it as cruel, I see it as recycling. Why toss out what something else can benefit from?

When they become bigger, you may need to cull finnage, color, runts, or to lower the numbers. Once they are too big to feed to other fish, I use clove oil. A couple drops, they drift off to sleep. A few more drops, they pass away. (some bettas take a larger dose than others). I do not use alcohol, in this method. It's a waste of time. Don't need it. 

Insta-freezing, is what I have heard is a lot better than shoving them in your freezer. The shock basically kills them. I wouldn't know if they feel it, I don't use this method, but I know people who do.

I will tell you be READY to cull. It is not something to take lightly, as is breeding. If you feel you want to keep a spawn of 300, good luck. It would be hard work. I had 239, and still culled a good number of them afterwards - makes it easier on me, and allows the other fish more room, food, and care.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright, thank you for the when and hows. It seems that clove oil is the most humane, I also heard it's stinky. But it's for the fish. I would feel guilty to end their life just because of their undesired color pattern, but again it's for the fish.

Don't worry, I'll be ready. I know how much work it is, that's why I'm planning it right now since I will be breeding in a few years or so. 

How do you insta-freeze? Is it pouring the fish into ice cold water?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is very strong smelling! It is pure clove oil, not diluted. I am allergic to it, and I still use it. Use a container you will never ever use again, and throw it out afterwards.

The water should literally be ice and water... Let to sit a few minutes to become frigid cold. Then the fish is poured in, and dies from shock. 

One thing I will mention, before anyone decides it is okay... Releasing into the wild is not a form of culling. It is a form of an illegal act, destroying the environment and the ecosystem as it is.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, so clove oil, feeding to fish, and insta-freeze are the best humane options. 
And I would never do that, especially with all the freshwater ecosystems here. There's a risk of cross contamination, and these fish are domesticated animals. Their wild counter parts live in rice paddies, and I live in a 4 season climate. It's so different for them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's right  Seems like you've got it down.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I've been researching about breeding whenever I have time. I still have school and chores to get done. ^^; Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

just asking because i dont really have some really large fish toilet?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Never EVER flush. *Ever*. You not only pollute our lands, but it is very painful to the fish. 

It would be like tossing you in a solution of water and straight ammonia (aka bleach). You would burn; your skin, your eyes, your mouth, your nose, your lungs... Everything would be an agonizing pain. It would corrode your insides, make you blind, close your air way, and in a matter of minutes, or maybe hours if you are unlucky, you would die after getting third degree chemical burns from prolonged exposure.

There's a visual for you


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I once had to euthanize a fish and I used the ice water method. The fish went fast and he only struggle for a second or two. If you do it just make sure their is no hard ice in the water.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

After culling, what do you do with all of the fish bodies? I like the sound of feeding them to a larger fish. I probably won't breed until I have a combination of knowledge and the larger, carnivorous fish to eat them. However, for hypothetical sake, what if you don't have a larger fish to eat them?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's nice for spring and summer, actually. Bury them. Fertilize the ground :lol: otherwise place said dead fish in a baggy and throw out with the garbage.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

if they dont get swallowed by a big fish then the bodies get flushed


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i remember watching a report about sushi (wait its relevant!!) that if the fish is killed by means of freezing they taste better, reason being is that the fish DO NOT release a stress hormone that makes the fish taste bitter afterwards. point is the freezing process is less stressful on the fish thus more humane. their metabolic rate would slow down to conserve energy to only power the vital organs and then fade off into a slumber (im sure u seen various movies where the freezing person falls asleep same thing but for reals) plus i would think clean up is abit easier then wiping off oil, the water doesnt even have to be freezing i would think just cold enough to cull them.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

When I used to freeze them the bodies still had strong colours and no stress stripes which does suggest they arent in pain when frozen as much as previously thought


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

discovery channel doesnt lie!! im just trying to stay light hearted on a heavy subject


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

oscar works great if u have room for 1 mine love bettas more that guppies  cant eat a half grow betta yet tho


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

itsuki said:


> discovery channel doesnt lie!! im just trying to stay light hearted on a heavy subject


What type of fish are these? Since I thought most fish used in sushi came from colder sea water, thus that would make more sense for them than tropical freshwater fish. Then, I don't eat a lot of sushi. Mostly just California rolls. :lol:

I still like the idea of feeding to a bigger fish best. What is better for a large fish than healthy (sort of if you are culling for deformities) home-grown food? Plus, I grew up watching lions and crocodiles killing zebras and antelope so I guess it just seems "right" to me in some weird "natural" way. 

Though I also have to ask, where do most breeders buy their massive quantities of clove oil? I can only find little bottles that cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

I think it was tuna which they were referring to but I think it will work with any fish but u would just need a colder temp for cold water fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Since I rarely use clove oil, and am allergic, I have a small bottle xD I tend to feed them to larger fish (or find someone who has larger fish). I mean... What large fish owner will turn down large amounts of free food for his/her fish?


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I either take them down to the LFS to feed to the oscars, feed them to my hamster, or use clove oil. Clove oil is now my preferred method: with bettas, though, you have to make sure they can't get air, or it will take longer for them to pass. I use plastic ziploc bags, squeeze all the air out, and throw them away when I'm done (the bags, not the fish) Fish get buried in the garden to become fertilizer for our veggies.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Whats the best way to feed them to your hamster? Do you freeze them to make them sleepy or something or just chuck em in? I have a cat who would love to eat my culls


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I usually just pick them up with my fingers and hand them to Max. He eats the head first, so its over pretty much instantly. Once they get about 3/4 of an inch long or so, he won't touch em, so I use clove oil.


----------



## babybetta (May 15, 2009)

This may seem dumb but why do you need to kill if they are not deformed? Cant you sell locally to pet stores or to fish keepers? I bred guppies for awhile and sold for a realy low price or gave away the ones I didnt want


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally, I only cull the ones that are deformed, and maybe to reduce the sspawn size if its particularly large.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info, I know my cat loves dead fish, hopefully she will appreciate the task of killing a few culls

To makes sure they never get to breed and pass on their bad genes and also because of the fact that no one wants the ugly ones in my country


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Most people in my area want the brightest colored, best finned bettas. If I kept all the messy finned ones... Such as ALL my doubletails (about 150 or more) no one would want them. Some spawns need heavy culling to better the Betta line...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Usually cats eat them, but can a dog eat them as well...? I know that may seem silly, but it just never crossed my mind to feed dulled fry to a dog.


----------

